# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  What kind of animals live in Jamaica?

## summer1

I was just wondering,what kind of animals live in Jamaica?

----------


## Bnewb

If you're referring to wild animals...mongoose, all kinds of birds, crocodiles, deer (oddly enough) in the Portland area, a variety of frogs - Jamaica is known for their tree frogs, lizards, farm animals, dogs, cats  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

And some tourist :Biggrin New:

----------


## BikerMike

Is the "Human Zoo" as my friend there calls it still open ?

You know the place

Soon Come

Semi(and crew)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## johng

Bnewb is correct, there are whitetail deer in Portland. There were two captive deer a buck and a doe and during a hurricane there escaped their enclosure and into the wild. Twenty years later there are upwards of 180 whitetails in Portland that wreck havoc on the farmers in the hills behind Hope Bay.

----------


## Bluez

Donkeys, goats, mongoose, treefrogs, hummingbirds, vultures, and I once saw a guy feed a whole chicken on a fishing pole to the Crocodiles in Portmore  :Confused:

----------


## JohnNYC

Let's not forget the pigs, both 4 and 2 legged. 
And BikerMike, if by the Zoo you mean Hedo, yes it's still going strong and looks great lately. They have a few pigs there as well, some who can be quite entertaining, or obnoxious, when sauted in alcohol

----------


## Bnewb

Escapees in our yard?!

----------

